# Anyone Tried This De-Sheding Tool?



## SummerC (Dec 26, 2017)

To help with removing loose fur, a friend suggested this tool. Anyone tried it? I’ve heard about not using a Furminator but I can’t tell is this falls into that category. Thank you.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

If it has blades I would be a bit worried. I find that a rake and slicker work the best for me with shedding. That and blowing her out really well.
Jules


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Get an undercoat rake. Those are the best for removing the undercoat without damaging the top coat.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I have something similar. Works well on longer hair, on my dog that is tail and butt.
I do not understand the problems some have with the furminator. Mine works fine and does not cut hair regardless of length.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

An undercoat rake and a slicker brush would be better. The type of tool you posted has cutting blades.









SAFARI Double Row Rotating Pins Undercoat Rake Dog Grooming Tool - Chewy.com


Buy Safari Double Row Rotating Pins Undercoat Rake Dog Grooming Tool at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com












CONAIRPROPET Soft Dog Slicker Brush, Small - Chewy.com


Buy CONAIRPROPET Soft Dog Slicker Brush, Small at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

For "removing Loose fur" my go to tool is always the "JW double row undercoat rake" probably any similar tool would perform as well. I would not use the above tool for regular grooming for the reasons others have mentioned. I do have a similar tool and find it useful for problem areas. Ideally you should have both types and use them where appropriate. As far as that exact tool my concern would be that the hook arrangement would require you to use it in an awkward hand position I would get one with hooks that are right angled to the handle.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Mars Coat King that I use on my girl's spay coat. I just have a slicker brush or a comb for anything else.


----------



## SummerC (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you all. 😁


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

@SRW 
Furminators work wonderfully for removing the undercoat take. Unfortunately, the sharp blade like edges strip the topcoat making it weaker and a bit more brittle and prime to break. You dogs coat will also not feel as it should and be a bit more rough using a furminator.

So it does the job maybe better than anything, you will notice that the furminator never stops pulling it hair no matter how much you brush. That isn't normal actually.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm with Jules: we use a rake prior to a bath, shampoo then conditioner, and this AWESOME comb (very similar to this one: Dog Comb : Amazon.com: Andis (Pet) 7-1/2-Inch Steel Comb, Silver) when we're blow drying, and then bi-weekly brushing, and we don't get any matting or too much loose fur. What you're showing looks like it might tear hair out, so I'd avoid it.

Dog conditioner; it's the BEST for the feathers


----------



## SummerC (Dec 26, 2017)

I appreciate everyone’s responses. I will stay with the rakes, slicker, and add conditioner. 😁


----------

